# penis fell off in a dream



## humidity

...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Nope, I don't really have nightmares anymore


----------



## lisbeth

I've had that dream too. It's a recurring dream for me. Maybe it's because my subconscious suddenly realises I don't have a penis.


----------



## SouthFL

Like does it appear in your hand or pocket...or did you pick it up off the ground? Never heard of this kinda NIGHTMARE but it would freak me out lol.


----------



## nubly




----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castration_anxiety


----------



## Nada

I'm just quoting what I read online and seems to be a good response to a similar question.

_"This dream can signify your anxiety about losing vitality, power or your identity. Your penis is what defines you as a man. To lose it in a dream is simply your mind expressing a fear of becoming weak.There'a nother, more positive, reading on this dream too. Losing your penis might symbolize a desire to escape the responsibilities of adulthood and go back to being a kid."_

Source


----------



## blue2

No that has never happened :no


----------



## lisbeth

Nada said:


> I'm just quoting what I read online and seems to be a good response to a similar question.
> 
> _"This dream can signify your anxiety about losing vitality, power or your identity. Your penis is what defines you as a man. To lose it in a dream is simply your mind expressing a fear of becoming weak._


This is what the dream represents when I have it, and I'm female. The dream is about a feeling of sexual impotence for the most part. But the same dreams also tend to have me powerless in the face of violence - like if I have a gun, it suddenly has no bullets and I can't shoot. It's all linked. But I do wonder why all my sex dreams tend to be about impotence (including the majority where I'm female), and why about ~20-30% of them have me as a man. Wonder if that says something weird about me psychologically.

If anyone wants to armchair-psychoanalyse my dreams, be my guest. If it helps, I usually enjoy being a man in the dreams and feel sad when my dream-dick falls off.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

no never had that dream.... but it sounds an uncomfortable one


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## clarkekent

I dreamt that I had 2 penises and was disappointed to wake up with only 1.


----------



## Resergence

im sorry but i died laughing at this title.


----------



## AllTheSame

euphoria04 said:


>


I remember that episode. That show was quite possibly the best show on television, ever.

Anyway, it's all symbolic, I think everything that shows up in your dreams does so for a reason. Nothing is just random there, if you remember it, then you dreamt it for a reason and it means something, 99% of the time.

I had nightmares, and I had night terrors after my gf's suicide. For a long time, and they were both very scary. My therapist said that a lot of times what comes out in dreams is a direct result of the **** you're not dealing with in life. Especially anything related to trauma, grief, your biggest fears and anxieties. It will come out, eventually. It always does. You can't keep anything you're not dealing with stuffed inside, I believe it doesn't work like that...you can't just stuff it and hope it will go away. If you have nightmares especially recurring ones it means there's something you're not dealing with.


----------



## Citarean

Not had that one yet.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

lisbeth said:


> This is what the dream represents when I have it, and I'm female. The dream is about a feeling of sexual impotence for the most part. But the same dreams also tend to have me powerless in the face of violence - like if I have a gun, it suddenly has no bullets and I can't shoot. It's all linked. But I do wonder why all my sex dreams tend to be about impotence (including the majority where I'm female), and why about ~20-30% of them have me as a man. Wonder if that says something weird about me psychologically.
> 
> If anyone wants to armchair-psychoanalyse my dreams, be my guest. If it helps, I usually enjoy being a man in the dreams and feel sad when my dream-dick falls off.


Wow, that's really interesting. I feel like it'd be rude to post my thoughts though.


----------



## lisbeth

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Wow, that's really interesting. I feel like it'd be rude to post my thoughts though.


PM me then if you like!


----------



## HenDoggy

I had a dreams where my testicles got squeezed really hard. I've always wondered what that was about.


----------



## farfegnugen

No, but mine is usually off saving the world. I guess I'm the alter ego.


----------



## Zest

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's kinda like the dreams I have sometimes where I lose my teeth and I'm thinking to myself in my dream as though it has really happened. I'm reasoning to myself that my smile just isn't gonna look right now (Not that it ever looked great but still). I start to panic (in the dream) and think to myself "Why did this have to happen? Everyone has teeth! I need them!". And I wake up (Often sweaty) and am relieved that my teeth are there.


----------



## lisbeth

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's kinda like the dreams I have sometimes where I lose my teeth and I'm thinking to myself in my dream as though it has really happened. I'm reasoning to myself that my smile just isn't gonna look right now (Not that it ever looked great but still). I start to panic (in the dream) and think to myself "Why did this have to happen? Everyone has teeth! I need them!". And I wake up (Often sweaty) and am relieved that my teeth are there.


I have this dream all the time too! I'll be doing something normal and then suddenly all my teeth are loose, then they fall out, and I feel them rattling around in my mouth. It's awful. And it feels so real too.

This is such a common dream that there's an entire website devoted to it.

http://www.teethfallingoutdream.org/


----------



## SD92

I've never had that dream, fortunately. I once had a dream that a giant hair was growing out of the top and I couldn't pull it out.


----------



## sajs

hahahahahaha, you are the man!

_
(the man without a penis)_


----------



## M0rbid

You are afraid of losing self control...


----------



## Svarog11

Dude that's nothing I once had a dream where I rape and butcher my own mom while her sister is watching.


----------



## burgerchuckie

I probably shouldn't laugh since it bothers some people but I still did :grin2: Can't help it.


----------



## Fruitcake

Yes, my vagina fell out while I was showering in a transparent shower next to a lake. It was a big hunk of meat that just came right out of my pelvis, very heavy, possibly a bit frozen? I'm guessing it was frozen because my boyfriend at the time kept calling me frigid, and I internalised the idea that I was a refrigerator. It's still hard for me to believe it when I tell myself that I'm not a refrigerator sometimes. I'm also very flat and white according to some boys. Anyway, the vagina and surrounding meat had a handy hook for reattaching to my pelvic bone, so I did that. I had to jiggle it around because it didn't quite fit. My vagina is also broken in real life so I guess that fits.


----------



## harrison

Jesus Christ some of you people have some pretty heavy dreams.

What sort of stuff have you guys been smoking? (and can I have some?)


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^lol.

the teeth falling out is a very common one. its supposed to signify that youve had a change in your life.

recently i have a dream in which some person that was near me kept throwing up on to the ground. ( i was fine and wasnt ill) it was not not very nice. i looked this up and this dream is supposed to signify that you feel that someone you trust or trusted is secretly your enemy or has lied to you. in other words, what comes out of their mouth is particularly unpleasant


----------



## ronaldjshine

dreams are often our brains processing information from our lives and trying to come to terms with that info. in these cases, mentions of castration, hair falling out, teeth falling out... it all points to you losing control of some sort.

when it comes to your penis, the penis actually symbolizes a lot in men penis = power, virility, youth, vigor, livelihood for men.

so basically, you might be having some issues in your life. erecticle dysfunction? are you middle aged? is your significant other disrespecting you? have you lost a lot of your physical ability? have you lost your job? i think if you can accept the issue or fix it, it will help you sleep easier.


----------



## greentea33

lisbeth said:


> This is what the dream represents when I have it, and I'm female. The dream is about a feeling of sexual impotence for the most part. But the same dreams also tend to have me powerless in the face of violence - like if I have a gun, it suddenly has no bullets and I can't shoot. It's all linked. But I do wonder why all my sex dreams tend to be about impotence (including the majority where I'm female), and why about ~20-30% of them have me as a man. Wonder if that says something weird about me psychologically.
> 
> If anyone wants to armchair-psychoanalyse my dreams, be my guest. If it helps, I usually enjoy being a man in the dreams and feel sad when my dream-dick falls off.


No idea. I never dream I'm the opposite sex.


----------



## twitchy666

*my lovely Vivid dreams*

my bollocks hurt sometimes. Like the attached sinews inside get a bit scrambled how I sit or sleep. Never really thought of a bra-type holder for that. Maybe cancer would make me laugh, of joining the hordes, getting money to survive it?

Life's goal was so potently to achieve anything nobody had done, if it was one thing or loads of different stuff too. Don't wanna be sheep but we have to?

Jobs declined. Gotta go with the flow. Told "I can't" >

Uprising would be so good. Rebel. Can't have my own way. Any environmental preaching... ideas, complaints can't get anywhere...

what's going on? People! Faces! Yeah! Hello! How you? Aaahhh! :O

Monkey civilisation. Doh! Duuhhh


----------

